# 2014 Hedgehog Christmas Contest



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

2014 Christmas Contest 

This is a photo contest for hedgehogs, pictures should be of a winter/holiday theme with at least one hedgehog in it. NO PHOTOSHOP PLEASE! One entry per household. Deadline to enter is Dec. the 23rd. When submitting pictures please include your name, location and hogs name. Pictures can be sent to [email protected] or you can use our Facebook Fan Page if you'd prefer.

We will have a poll for everyone to cast a vote, the polls will open on the 24th and close on the 31st, at midnight. No prizes will be given to the poll winner, the 25 photos with the most votes will move on to the judging round where a panel of five judges from the USA, UK and Canada will then decide the winners. Winners will be declared on or about Jan 2nd.

Prizes:

• 1st place of judging wins choice of any Carolina Storm wheel and a Snuggle Sack courtesy of Needlework Hedgehogs and Oceanfront Hedgehogs (free worldwide shipping)

• 2nd, 3rd, and 4th place wins choice of any Carolina Storm wheel and a Snuggle Sack courtesy of Needlework Hedgehogs (winners pay shipping)

• We will also have 4 winners from the Honorable Mention section, the four honorable mention photos will win choice of any Carolina Storm wheel and a Snuggle Sack courtesy of Needlework Hedgehogs (winners pay shipping)


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yay I can't wait


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm already loving the first few pictures in Larry's contest!! I think I see a piggy or two I know :wink:. 

My girlfriend and I were looking through last years christmas contest and SHE came up with a so called "strategy"..If we can just take a better picture than last years winner then we can win a wheel or snuggle sack. Lol! I just laughed at her and said, "yah, good thinking. It's easier said than done." 

Anyways I think photo shoots at my house might start tonight. Wish me luck. We both hope to see a bunch more piggy pics entering!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

18 have entered  still plenty of time to share your hog with the world.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The deadline to enter is near, get your hedgehog entered in this years contest today.  We have 60 entries so far, check em out. 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/christmas-contest-2014.html


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

There are some great pictures, how is anyone ever going to decide? I hope you let us vote for more than one!

Thanks Larry for doing this!!!

ML


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

I think Penny is pretty cute...


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I think Penny is definitely cute!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I just went through all of the pictures again. WOW! I am amazed by the work and creativity that have gone into the photos!! I would not want to be a judge...........................!!! But I still want MORE pictures!!!!


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Im stuck between three pictures  

I can't choose! Ah


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The *Poll* has opened. Merry Christmas


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Bump.

There are so many CUTE pictures!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am just very happy that I am not a judge in this contest!!!!!


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Will decisions be posted here or will we be emailed?


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

Results are posted on the website!


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

YAY thanks! Ahh yay they're so cute


----------

